# French drain question



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont see a problem, but it may be over built. A french drain will only handle "x" amount of water depending on the surrounding soil and after that it will just backup the line or percolate to the surface.

One sufficiently sized line with gravel should get you the same results.


----------



## Tom Fan (Jun 3, 2007)

Sammy,

Thanks very much for your reply. Yes, I do imagine it is overbuilt. I more or less intended it that way since its purpose is to last at least another 25 years (ie: till Mom sells the house) and our soil is very clayey (slow drainage). That, and we have an enthusiastic Labrador who believes his purpose in life is to dance through every mud puddle he can find. After cleaning him off time and time again over the last 4 years, I'm willing to nuke the problem. 

Thanks again for your response!

Tom


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Worst it can do is not work and the Lab will have some fun!

Good luck!


----------

